# Howdy y'all!



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

Just dropping in.
My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August. 
Will try to play carefully with this site.

Texan, Democrat, Dyke, in an Interracial relationship.
(oh and Christian)
I can't throw a rock without hitting someone who hates my poor white, Irish ass. 
And this tickles me.
Gonna go look around.
See y'all on the boards!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...


Welcome tresha!!!

I used to post on Political Forum. But a bunch of pathetic, sick Lesbians got me banned.

They didn't like hearing me post about their perverted lifestyle and degenerate behavior.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...





I think you've got it all covered, unless you donate to PETA. Then their heads will really explode!  




Welcome!


Oh, and ignore sunniboy, his life's mission is to say things to cause a reaction. If nobody responds to him, then he doesn't exist.


----------



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Welcome tresha!!!
> 
> I used to post on Political Forum. But a bunch of pathetic, sick Lesbians got me banned.
> 
> They didn't like hearing me post about their perverted lifestyle and degenerate behavior.



Wow, that didn't take long at all! 
Nice to see you are spreading your bullshit and hatred somewhere else.
And at least now I can cuss at ya!

I can't contribute to PETA, I like steak too much. Mmmm, steak. Great, now I'm hungry.

Sunni, I bet you'd know this, given your stalking history---where do all the lesbians hang out at this place?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> ---where do all the lesbians hang out at this place?


Hopefully, you are the only one, and won't stay for long.

This seems to be a homo free board, and I hope it stays that way!!


----------



## Inferno (Oct 9, 2008)

I see Sunni found you already. Now he has two of us lesbians to give him a hard time again.

Welcome to the Board.

Good to have you here.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Inferno said:


> I see Sunni found you already.


No, she was stalking me!!!


----------



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> No, she was stalking me!!!







Nope, he's still here. Damn it!


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey no worries no one pays any real attention to him anyway.

Welcome to the site.

Not all of us breeders on here are as stupid as this guy.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> Texan, Democrat, Dyke, in an Interracial relationship.
> (oh and Christian)


I'm having trouble visualizing all that. Got any pics?





Welcome to the board!


----------



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Hey no worries no one pays any real attention to him anyway.
> 
> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Not all of us breeders on here are as stupid as this guy.



I should think it would be statistically impossible for really, any three people to be as stupid as sunniboy, man, whatever.

Thanks for the welcome!
I like breeders, most of my friends are breeders.
I'm of course, working as hard as I can to break up as many marriages as possible. 
Four more marriages before the end of the year and I win the cruise!!

Hey MadScientist, thanks for the welcome.
Pics cost extra.
I'm a dyke on a budget you know!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello!

-Joe


----------



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Hello!
> 
> -Joe



Hi there!

Good GOD!
My email box is exploding. How do I turn that shit off?
I truly don't need to be told every time someone adds to a thread I've posted on. 
Went to User CP panel, unsubscribed to this very thread, I'm still getting told every two minutes.
Not to mention the fact, *I'm still here. I can see it!*
Somebody help a newbie out please!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> Nope, he's still here. Damn it!


Hey Tresha, tell that psycho Wind to come over to this forum.

I want to finish driving her over the "Crazy Cliff"!!!


----------



## tresha (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Hey Tresha, tell that psycho Wind to come over to this forum.
> 
> I want to finish driving her over the "Crazy Cliff"!!!



I actually think I will refrain from that, but thanks for thinking of me. Nice to know you still care.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 9, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...


Welcome! And don't mind Sunni, he is still in closet and get jealous when someone isn't.
I trie PF for about two minutes, I think I am still a member just never go on there.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 9, 2008)

Inferno said:


> I see Sunni found you already. Now he has two of us lesbians to give him a hard time again.
> 
> Welcome to the Board.
> 
> Good to have you here.


This might sound rude and I really em not trying to be but the girl on the left in your avatar should really eat a hamburger or something. Glad to see you lesbians representing!


----------



## chloe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello, Im Sisterofyu from Utah I found this board when I was reading information on the Bank Bailout and I liked the wide range of topics here so I joined the discussion board.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 10, 2008)

sisterofyu said:


> Hello, Im Sisterofyu from Utah I found this board when I was reading information on the Bank Bailout and I liked the wide range of topics here so I joined the discussion board.


Welcome!


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello tresha - PF needs to get that hamster running again.

And a welcome to you sisterofyu - you'll find this entertaining.  Good balance of right wing nutcases and erudite and sharp leftists here


----------



## chloe (Oct 10, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Hello tresha - PF needs to get that hamster running again.
> 
> And a welcome to you sisterofyu - you'll find this entertaining.  Good balance of right wing nutcases and erudite and sharp leftists here



Thanks Diurectic, Welcome Tresha, Sorry, I just realized new members seem to make there own threads here and I posted in yours, so thanks for letting me share my introduction in your thread.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Hopefully, you are the only one, and won't stay for long.
> 
> This seems to be a homo free board, and I hope it stays that way!!




lol that is the best laugh of the day so far.  hate to break it to ya...not a homo free zone on this board.  are you that thick or do you just read your own posts?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 10, 2008)

and welcome to you both


----------



## editec (Oct 10, 2008)

tresha said:


> I'm of course, working as hard as I can to break up as many marriages as possible.
> Four more marriages before the end of the year and I win the cruise!!


 
_BWA-HA!_

A militant Irish Lesbian, a Texan and a Democrat who is openly involved in an interracial lesbian relationship?

Tresha, you're going to be a wonderful addition to this place, that's obvious.

I am so looking forward to watching you make some people's heads explode.


----------



## editec (Oct 10, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> lol that is the best laugh of the day so far. hate to break it to ya...not a homo free zone on this board. are you that thick or do you just read your own posts?


 
HOMO _FREE?_

You're kidding, right?

If we include all the homo men here who are still in the closet this place has more homos per square inch than Provincetown on fourth of July week end.


----------



## NOBama (Oct 10, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...



Damn, you forgot to mention your employer.

Let me guess... ACORN?


----------



## tresha (Oct 10, 2008)

NObama said:


> Damn, you forgot to mention your employer.
> 
> Let me guess... ACORN?



Not that I know of. Guess I should check.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 10, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...



IN other words your a troll who sole pupose is to piss people off. Thanks for telling us all we need to know right off the bat.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> IN other words your a troll who sole pupose is to piss people off. Thanks for telling us all we need to know right off the bat.



You're just pissed because you know you can't hit on her.


----------



## tresha (Oct 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> IN other words your a troll who sole pupose is to piss people off. Thanks for telling us all we need to know right off the bat.



Dildoduck is an awesome name.
 That just tickles me.
Never been called a troll before. Huh. Does that come with tights and a cape?
I don't think I would call it my _sole_ purpose, but pissing people off is a nice side benefit, yeah.
Naw, I just figured while I might not be posting here a lot; might as well get all the ammo out there for those inclined to use it.
I try and be helpful when I can. 
Shit, this place lets you cuss and y'all have better smilies. 
Guess I'll have to come around some of the time at least.


----------



## Agnapostate (Oct 11, 2008)

tresha said:


> Just dropping in.
> My "regular" place Political Forum is down for the umpteenth damn time.
> Just thought I'd warn you guys, if PF stays down, that will be two I've broken so far this year, since August.
> Will try to play carefully with this site.
> ...



Damn it.


----------



## tresha (Oct 11, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Damn it.



Problem?


----------



## Agnapostate (Oct 11, 2008)

Joke.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2008)

This really hasn't been an issue before, but I guess it's going to be one now.

First off, for Sunnigoob:  Dude, what color is YOUR sky?  "Homo free Zone?"  Bzzzt.  Wrong.  I could name a couple of names, but it really isn't any of your damned business and if those homosexuals choose to inform you of their chosen sexual lifestyle that's for them to say, not me.

But they're here and more than likely want you.

On a more serious note, discussing sexuality as a topic is fine, and for those that have a sense of humor, even joking about it is fine.  However, if I see REAL personal attacks based solely on a person's sexual orientation somebody's going to find out REAL quick why I'm infamous far and wide for being a dick.

That door swings BOTH ways, btw.

And welcome to the newbies.

Edit:  Would one of you be so kind as to thank that pansy-ass Taomon for the free advertisement?  Talk about fixations.  He hasn't posted here regularly in over a year and is STILL whining about me.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 11, 2008)

You rock Gunny


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I realy don't want to know who these nasty pervert are. And in NO way are they even close to "normal".



 Kindly remember this is a welcome thread for ALL new people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 11, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Kindly remember this is a welcome thread for ALL new people.


Sorry, you are correct.

To any newbies, WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry, you are correct.
> 
> To any newbies, WELCOME!!!!



For my next trick you are cordially invited to the Health and Lifestyle forum where you will find the "friendlier" portions of your comments for the purpose of defending them.

In the meantime, we'll all be happy and smiley in THIS forum.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 11, 2008)

Gunny said:


> For my next trick you are cordially invited to the Health and Lifestyle forum where you will find the "friendlier" portions of your comments for the purpose of defending them.
> 
> In the meantime, we'll all be happy and smiley in THIS forum.


----------



## tresha (Nov 14, 2008)

Just testing out my new signature stuff

Yeppers, found a keeper. Least wise for now.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

hello hello....read all that....kinda like a walking billboard...you know sunni man eh?  any chance of you taking him back to pf? lol


----------



## tresha (Nov 14, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> hello hello....read all that....kinda like a walking billboard...you know sunni man eh?  any chance of you taking him back to pf? lol



Sorry strolling...you lost me 'round the turn somewhere.
What's like a walking billboard?

Oh....sunni's been banned from PF. For good.
And his miserably transparent sock puppet was too.

Sorry. We'll have to keep him here to educate.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

your introduction was like a walking billboard...

his sock puppet?


----------



## tresha (Nov 14, 2008)

Ohhh. All caught up now, thank ye!
Yeppers. He drifted back over yonder a few weeks back as a "new user"....got figured out real quick; but not before quite the beat down from several of the resident lesbians.
Much fun!


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a left handed, leftist politically, a married lesbian, and a Buddhist.    I've been on a sabbatical this year from my career as a social worker and counselor to do my own self-healing.

Hello--to one and all.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lebanese are welcome here.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Sorry, you are correct.
> 
> To any newbies, WELCOME!!!!



Heya, Sunni.  Long time, no see, dude.  I see the lesbian mafia is out in force.  It seems like all the banned PF members seem to wind up here.  Does PF get your rejects, too (aka Taomon)?


----------



## YWN666 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Welcome tresha!!!
> 
> I used to post on Political Forum. But a bunch of pathetic, sick Lesbians got me banned.
> 
> They didn't like hearing me post about their perverted lifestyle and degenerate behavior.



*Way to make friends!  You must be a real blast at cocktail parties.

By the way, hi Tresha.*


----------



## Agnapostate (Nov 14, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Heya, Sunni.  Long time, no see, dude.  I see the lesbian mafia is out in force.  It seems like all the banned PF members seem to wind up here.  Does PF get your rejects, too (aka Taomon)?



I'm not banned...but I regard it as an inevitable circumstance.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 14, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I'm not banned...but I regard it as an inevitable circumstance.


Political Forum has a definate political agenda.

If you post too strongly against the Mods pet issues, you will be banned.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 14, 2008)

If you talk back to the mods you'll be banned.


----------



## Agnapostate (Nov 14, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Heya, Sunni.  Long time, no see, dude.  I see the lesbian mafia is out in force.  It seems like all the banned PF members seem to wind up here.  Does PF get your rejects, too (aka Taomon)?



I thought Taomon was afraid to come back here.



Sunni Man said:


> Political Forum has a definate political agenda.
> 
> If you post too strongly against the Mods pet issues, you will be banned.



And they caught you? You used a proxy server, right?


----------



## B L Zeebub (Nov 14, 2008)

Good morning Thrashers my friend


----------



## B L Zeebub (Nov 14, 2008)

Why did my introduction thread vanish?

Morning Aggers, Sunni Man, Catz!


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 14, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I thought Taomon was afraid to come back here.
> 
> 
> 
> And they caught you? You used a proxy server, right?




Why would Taomon be afraid to come and post here?


----------



## eots (Nov 15, 2008)

tresha said:


> Wow, that didn't take long at all!
> Nice to see you are spreading your bullshit and hatred somewhere else.
> And at least now I can cuss at ya!
> 
> ...



lesbian are cool ..... but dykes fuck my shit up cause they make no sense....they hate men ..but try to look and act like one...they lust after pretty feminine girls... but wind up with another dyke..so they are never fulfilled and get all grumpy and aggressive.....


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

eots said:


> lesbian are cool ..... but dykes fuck my shit up cause they make no sense....they hate men ..but try to look and act like one...they lust after pretty feminine girls... but wind up with another dyke..so they are never fulfilled and get all grumpy and aggressive.....



You know that's an interesting take on things that I've heard before.
I don't quite get it myself. I do in fact, look pretty masculine. :shrugs:
I just do.
I've got pretty broad shoulders, had a brain surgery a few years back and the scar now necessitates that I wear my hair shaved up off the side and since it looks fucking ridiculous to shave only one side, I shave both.

But, I love men. I have many, many guy friends. (yes, straight ones)
I don't want to have sex with them, but I sure like hanging out with them.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

Not all Lebanese are alike.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's an interesting note. 
Just got an email.
Apparently what someone originally wanted to say here was this:



> Let's see if I get this....a lesbian agrees with a poster that lesbians lust after pretty girls but they want to look and act like men?
> 
> But lesbians hate men and they are never fulfilled and always aggressive and grumpy?



Now, please note that I have left this anonymous, for now.

But let me just say this to the anonymous poster who deleted said post.
You really wanna start things up with me over here?
Looser rules? Personal attacks allowed?
Seriously?
Bring it.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

tresha said:


> Here's an interesting note.
> Just got an email.
> Apparently what someone originally wanted to say here was this:
> 
> ...


Consider the fact that the post was deleted by the author.   And yes, the rules are looser here.  This appears to be a no holds barred kind of place if you read the TOS.

That means we can say exactly what we think of each others comments and posts.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Consider the fact that the post was deleted by the author.   And yes, the rules are looser here.



And might you have a point?
(I know the rules are looser here, by the way. I was indicating to said anonymous author that with the looser rules in play, did they truly want to engage)


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

What's on your mind?  Get to the point.  I edit my writing.  That's _my_ point.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> What's on your mind?  Get to the point.  I edit my writing.



Just trying to figure out if you plan on continuing the same patterns over here.
Rearranging the facts, selective truth telling, harassment, stuff like that.
Early indications are that you do.
I suppose I'm just drawing my line in the sand and saying I'm not gonna be as "accommodating" over here as over yonder.
You wanna lie about things I say over here, be prepared to deal with me saying so.
That enough on point for you?


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you saying that because I deleted the post that I 'rearranged the facts'?  It may not have occurred to you that I re-read your post and mine and made that decision for a good reason.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Are you saying that because I deleted the post that I 'rearranged the facts'?  It may not have occurred to you that I re-read your post and mine and made that decision for a good reason.



I am not saying that.
I am saying I have seen a pattern of behavior. I've seen it here again. In posts that have not been deleted, in this thread. And I am explaining to you that should you choose to misrepresent _my _words, as you have done in the past, I will call you on it.
And I will do so using whatever terminology I damn well please, whether it is "particularly offensive" to you or not.
I'm setting up boundaries early because based on what I've already seen, they're gonna be needed.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

tresha said:


> I am not saying that.
> I am saying I have seen a pattern of behavior. I've seen it here again. In posts that have not been deleted, in this thread. And I am explaining to you that should you choose to misrepresent _my _words, as you have done in the past, I will call you on it.
> And I will do so using whatever terminology I damn well please, whether it is "particularly offensive" to you or not.
> I'm setting up boundaries early because based on what I've already seen, they're gonna be needed.



Take whatever post in this or any other thread on this forum and dispute my points.  What I don't think you'll succeed in on this forum is getting a thread I have done a lot of research on deleted on a whim.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Political Forum has a definate political agenda.
> 
> If you post too strongly against the Mods pet issues, you will be banned.





sky dancer said:


> *If you talk back to the mods you'll be banned*.





sky dancer said:


> Take whatever post in this or any other thread on this forum and dispute my points.  What I don't think you'll succeed in on this forum is getting a thread I have done a lot of research on deleted on a whim.



At the moment, let's look at the remark I put in bold up above.
You have a pattern of telling partial truths.
Was it really "talking back to the mods" that got you banned?
Or might it have had something to do with the numerous, numerous PMs sent back and forth?
Because others over there talk back to the mods all the time.

You ask for transparency in things and yet shade your version of events with half-truths.

Speaking of editing....lemme give it a try.
Nowhere did I say anything about this : "_this forum is getting a thread I have done a lot of research on deleted on a whim." _being a goal of mine.
That's another favorite trick of yours.
You create things out of thin air and then attempt to attribute them to whomever you are debating.
I never indicated that.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

This is my last post of the night.
I'm exhausted, I've been up for about two days.
You were told why it was deleted. Apparently yes, to have told you the nature of the complaint would have revealed the complainant and no, it wasn't me.
You posted another thread and it stayed.
You look for fights.
Almost everyone can see this.
And then when you get one, you tell half truths about what happened.
Just like earlier in this thread.
It was not "talking back to the mods" that got you banned.
It just wasn't.
It possibly was harassing the Mods, repeatedly after not getting the answer _you_ thought you deserved.

Consider this:
When you started the thread about your celebration and a poster complained. It was dealt with; the Mods explained to him why that particular thread did qualify for that particular sub-forum.
He wasn't satisfied and kept complaining and kept belittling the point and kept trying to prove the Mods wrong.
In short, because he didn't get the answer he was looking for, _he was convinced the Mods were wrong._
You're doing the same thing with the deleted thread.
Because you have not received the answer you are looking for does not mean the Mods are wrong. It simply means you have not received the answer you are looking for.
Much like GF.


----------



## Agnapostate (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmm...at least you get responses back. I don't. And then ABitchNamedSue locks the thread I start to point this out, telling me to send a message to the mods. Thanks...idiot.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

tresha said:


> At the moment, let's look at the remark I put in bold up above.
> You have a pattern of telling partial truths.
> Was it really "talking back to the mods" that got you banned?
> Or might it have had something to do with the numerous, numerous PMs sent back and forth?
> ...



The remark you bolded is my _opinion_.  Here it is:

*Originally Posted by sky dancer  
"If you talk back to the mods you'll be banned".*

It was in response to Sunni Man who expressed _his _opinion about the mods at PF.  He expressed his _opinion_--I expressed mine.

Do you accuse Sunni Man of *lying* when he expresses his _opinion_ which may be different from your own?  

Is no one allowed to express an _opinion_ unless vetted by Tresha as 'absolute truth'?  As if there were some objective standard of truth?  Are you the Almighty?

Someone got a thread I had researched _deleted_-- and I'm saying it was on a _whim_--on a scurulous complaint--since the mod wouldn't even _sa_y what the damn complaint was.  The mod assured me that I did _nothing_ in the thread violated TOS or broke any rules.

That raised questions.  IMO the mod should have locked but not deleted the thread.   I took my questions into pm and had a conversation with C.  

When the C decided the conversation was over--I was banned for a week.  That's the truth of what happened and it is also my _opinion._  It the the _truth _of my experience.

You take responsibility for your _patterns_ and I'll take care of mine.


----------



## Agnapostate (Nov 15, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Is no one allowed to express an opinion unless vetted by Tresha as 'absolute truth'?  As it there is some objective standard?  Are you the almighty?



That's pretty much the case.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Hmmm...at least you get responses back. I don't. And then ABitchNamedSue locks the thread I start to point this out, telling me to send a message to the mods. Thanks...idiot.



The response I got was, in essence,  _"Shut up, I can and will delete the thread without explanation even when it broke no rule and I don't owe you an explanation.  Eff you for asking.  You should be satisfied that it was a complaint that you can shake your head and wonder about."_

I know who made the complaint.  I don't know what the complaint was-although I can guess.  I regret nothing.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> That's pretty much the case.



It's all perception.  I'm right--they're wrong, lol.  

Isn't that what 99% of these arguments on forums are about?  Here is opinion or argument.  Here is the reason for the argument or opinion along with its context.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

How about leaving whatever went down in PF at PF?  Let's drop it.


----------



## tresha (Nov 15, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Is no one allowed to express an _opinion_ unless vetted by Tresha as 'absolute truth'?  * Are you the Almighty?*





Agnapostate said:


> That's pretty much the case.




Well, I hadn't planned on revealing this until my appointed is actually inaugurated, so thanks for "outing" me. Damn, sure hope that doesn't mess up any future plans.

{please to note: since you've now decided to take this debate into the realms of the ridiculous, I just thought it time to join you there}


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

tresha said:


> Well, I hadn't planned on revealing this until my appointed is actually inaugurated, so thanks for "outing" me. Damn, sure hope that doesn't mess up any future plans.
> 
> {please to note: since you've now decided to take this debate into the realms of the ridiculous, I just thought it time to join you there}



It's called humor.


----------



## Dis (Nov 15, 2008)

That's enough.. This is an INTRODUCTION FORUM.  It's not for airing dirty laundry.

Game over.


----------

